# tri pwr / heads



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Will a 66 tri power fit on code 62 (400) 1968 heads? If so what kind of performance improvement do think i will get due to having larger valves? Regards...:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Straight bolt-on deal. Good for a noticeable improvement in power over the Q-jet. A test was performed years ago on a '68-'69 GTO with all else being equal, and the tripower was good for a full half second gain in the 1/4 mile over the Q jet. And the Q-jet is a great set up. Go for it!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a '66 Tri-Power on my '68 400. It's all in my '65, I love the set-up, but I don't race it or anything, just love driving and cruising with it.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

My mistake I worded the question incorrectly. What I meant to ask was do you think performance will improve with code 62 big valve heads on a 389 motor over the 66 gto head (slightly smaller valves). Tri power will be fitted aswell. Thanks again..
Combo's.
389 - tri pwr - 62 heads (big valves).?
389 - tri pwr - 77 heads.?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Stock for stock, maybe a little bit.


----------

